# Oberon Question



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I shouldn't be asking this, but...
Can you fold an Oberon cover back like you do the M-Edge covers? (if you say no, you'll save me $75...)


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

It folds back perfectly and comfortably.  I love my cover

Sorry, didn't save you the money!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

ooops, guess you're out $75 ........ yes you can  

(Show us pictures when you buy!!)

Rachel


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I _knew_ I shouldn't have asked! I don't get into purses or shoes, or even jewelry, for that matter. But, I love accessories for my toys!


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Take a look at the video demo on the Oberon website.

I had this question too, and it isn't stated specifically anywhere but on the video.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yep they fold back wonderfully


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Not only do they fold bck wondefully but they are very secure feeling-not at all wobbly.  I have the corners and have never had the Kindle fall out.  When thrown in a handbag they provide great protection.  I have two other covers and do not use them.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

threeundertwo said:


> Take a look at the video demo on the Oberon website.
> 
> I had this question too, and it isn't stated specifically anywhere but on the video.


You just _had_ to point this video out, didn't you? I want. I really, really want. Do they ever have coupon codes?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

TsMom

nope sorry, no coupon codes, they keep the prices low which is why they don't sell them to retailers as they do other products... if they did sell them outside the website the price would be much higher


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I was just in Cape May, NJ and found a store there that had quite a few Oberon products.  The prices there were the same as on the website (journals, checkbook covers, etc).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There are a couple of large Oberon journals on Amazon that are not labeled with Oberon's name.  The cost was the same.  I was doing a search for leather journals and happened to find them there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I was just in Cape May, NJ and found a store there that had quite a few Oberon products. The prices there were the same as on the website (journals, checkbook covers, etc).


Yes, but the Kindle covers are not sold at retail outlets...which is what Patrizia was saying. I bought my first Oberon product, a journal, at a retail outlet.

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> I shouldn't be asking this, but... Can you fold an Oberon cover back like you do the M-Edge covers? (if you say no, you'll save me $75...)


I had to laugh when I read this question -- like anyone on Kindleboards is going to recommend you save money by not buying cool Kindle accessories! Order your Oberon -- you'll love it. By the way, which one are you purchasing? Be sure to post photos!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, but the Kindle covers are not sold at retail outlets...which is what Patrizia was saying. I bought my first Oberon product, a journal, at a retail outlet.
> 
> Betsy


I know what Patrizia was saying....but why would they price Kindle covers higher at a retail outlet and not their other products?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I've seen oberon products in a retail store also.  They were at the same price as offered by Oberon so I doubt price is the reason they don't sell kindle covers in retail.  There probably just isn't enough of a market for them to sell them retail.  although this board could definitely make it worthwhile to a retail store if we were located close enough to each other.
Paula ny


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am sure that they pad the price of any item - whether they sell it via their website or retail - to cover the costs associated with putting their items in retail stores.

Thus, I think the reason they say they are able to sell the Kindle covers cheaper via the web vs. retail is because they do not have to up the price to cover the retail store costs.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Patrizia mentioned that there are no coupon codes.  So, I was just wondering why they have a spot to enter one on the order form.  I've never seen any coupon codes for them anywhere, but am just wondering why they have the place for it on the order.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Patrizia mentioned that there are no coupon codes. So, I was just wondering why they have a spot to enter one on the order form. I've never seen any coupon codes for them anywhere, but am just wondering why they have the place for it on the order.


My guess would be because they are using a fairly standard "shopping cart" type of program made for and used by several websites.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I had to laugh when I read this question -- like anyone on Kindleboards is going to recommend you save money by not buying cool Kindle accessories! Order your Oberon -- you'll love it. By the way, which one are you purchasing? Be sure to post photos!


heheheh. Well, some of us only have a couple of covers and no skins. I bought the MEdge cover because I wanted a nicer cover then the one that came with the K1. When I learned about the Oberon's, I asked for one for Christmas. It has been 8 months and don't feel the need for another cover. I am perfectly happy with what I have.

I had the Red Executive MEdge before I got my Red Sky Dragon. The Sky Dragon folds back easily. Some people have reported that their covers did not fold back easily at first but were pretty quickly broken in.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have two Oberon covers that folded back easily from the time they were new.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If you keep watching eBay or the buy sell trade area here, you could pick one up at a discount.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

probably due to the setup, But they do not use coupon codes online since it keeps the prices down, in fact I mentioned this post to Don (oberons right hand man) today and he confirmed that right now that is not an option

It MAYBE on some other item they have used them in the past but I can promise you its not going to be for the Kindle covers anytime soon



mlewis78 said:


> Patrizia mentioned that there are no coupon codes. So, I was just wondering why they have a spot to enter one on the order form. I've never seen any coupon codes for them anywhere, but am just wondering why they have the place for it on the order.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

Those online shopping carts are pretty standard and they all seem to have a coupon code or discount box. Most of the time you cant remove them unless you have something really custom made and that's VERY pricey.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Creekbed Maple for my KK and it has folded back since Day 1.
I have the corners though, and frequently take it out of the case to read.  I have 6 cats in the house and I didn't think to ask for it without the wool pad.  It's easier to NOT get cat hair on it than it is to clean it off.  Plus I like the rubberized back on the KK - it's really easy to hold nekkid.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Andra said:


> I have a Creekbed Maple for my KK and it has folded back since Day 1.
> I have the corners though, and frequently take it out of the case to read. I have 6 cats in the house and I didn't think to ask for it without the wool pad. It's easier to NOT get cat hair on it than it is to clean it off. Plus I like the rubberized back on the KK - it's really easy to hold nekkid.


As the proud owner of 2 Golden Retrievers and a Maine **** Cat, I hear you! The hair problem just never ends.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just received my KDX green creekbed maple cover today.  It's different than the K1 ROH and Dragonfly Pond in that it will fold back, but it's not as flexible as the K1 covers I have.  I think it will become more flexible as I use it.  There is no stiffness at all to my K1 covers.  Other than folding it back (on the DX), it's not stiff.  Not sure why this is different with the KDX, but it doesn't bother me.  

The design seems a bit flatter on my DX cover than on my K1 covers, for what that's worth.  

I'm just glad to have it, so that I don't have to keep putting the KDX back in the Amazon box when I'm finished reading.  It is a beautiful cover.


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Celtic Hound DX cover.  It was initially a little stiff to fold back but after use folds back nicely.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My creekbed maple for DX improved in flexibility by the end of my first reading session with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I know what Patrizia was saying....but why would they price Kindle covers higher at a retail outlet and not their other products?


I think the point was that the Kindle Covers do not include the retail market markup but the other products do. The Kindle covers would have to be higher online, too, to cover the markup for retail. As the Kindle is still a niche market, to be honest (how many Kindles in the wild have you seen?), I expect most of their sales would continue to be through the Internet, so why raise the price unnecessarily on everyone?

As for the market basket software, I expect they are using a standardized package or template.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oberon will be at these Renaissance Festivals.

http://www.renaissancefest.com/MRF/
Minnesota Renaissance Festival - August 22 - October 4
http://www.michrenfest.com/
Michigan Renaissance Festival - August 22 - October 4
http://www.pgh-renfest.com/
Pittsburgh Renaissance Festival - August 29 - October 4


----------

